
Detachable Sessions with Byobu on WSL - bketelsen
https://www.brianketelsen.com/byobu-wsl/
======
chenzhekl
I'm a bit confused about what it adds to tmux. It seems everything it does can
be accomplished with tmux without much effort.

~~~
krab
I'm a very happy byobu user. I think's it's just a tmux configuration
accessible to newcomers. The benefits are:

\- Toolbar with windows for visual orientation.

\- byobu-enable command that sets up auto-start of byobu on SSH login.

\- F1 - F12 shortcuts for most common operations with F1 being very concise
help on the most common actions.

It's good enough that I can just install it on servers and most of the users
won't need to further tune the config. This way, if I connect to a new server,
I get a friendly UI.

Plain tmux requires more effort in the beginning. If you customize the config,
now you need a way to distribute it to all the servers you connect to.

